# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Φούρνος & Εστία > [Korting] SVK66CS,λειτουργει κανονικα αλλα δεν αναβουν οι εστιες.

## dant3

Εχω την εστια του τιτλου.
Λειτουργουν ολα κανονικα αλλα δεν αναβουν οι εστιες.
Καμια εστια και σε καμια σκαλα.
Ειχε φαει προχθες ενα κοκομπλοκο και κολλησε με τα Η(δειχνει ποτε ειναι ζεστα τα ματια) και εκλεισα διακοπτη γιατι δεν γινοταν τιποτα.
Μετα που ξεκολλησε εχει αυτο το θεμα.
Πηγα στη service one για να παρω αλλη πλακετα αλλα με το κωδικο της εστιας μου δινουν πλακετα με κουμπια.Προφανως εχουν λαθος με τους κωδικους τους.
Οι αμεσες λυσεις ειναι να τη σκαλισω εγω η να τη παω καπου για επισκευη.
Ξερετε καπου που να αναλαμβανουν επισκευη τετοιας πλακετας?
Επισης,τωρα στο σεναριο της προσπαθειας επισκευης.παιζει να φταινε τα ρελε που εχει?το ενα μου φαινεται οτι κανει θορυβο απο μεσα ενω ειναι και λιγο καφε στο πλαι.Εχει νοημα να τα αλλαξω,μιας και ολα λειτουργουν κανονικα αλλα απλα δε παιρνουν ρευμα τα ματια?
Εαν δε βγαλω ακρη τοτε παω για αλλη εστια αφου με το κοστος της πλακετας στα σχεδον 150Ε,η εστια εχει 230Ε καινουργια.
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## dant3

Αλλαξα τα ρελε μιας και ειδα οτι ειναι το κλασσικο θεμα.
Δεν αλλαξε κατι.
Αρα υποθετω το θεμα θα ειναι καπου αλλου.
Και μιας και βλεπω οτι δεν εχει και κανενας καποια ιδεα,παω για καινουργια πλακετα,εαν καταφερω και βρω,μιας και στην αντιπροσωπια εχουν και λαθος τους κωδικους τους.

----------


## klik

Αν είχε χαλάσει ένα ρελέ δεν θα δούλευε μια εστία. Όλα μαζί δεν μπορούν να χάλασαν. Άρα μάλλον έχεις θέμα τροφοδοσίας στα ρελέ.

----------


## diony

πιθανόν κάποιος ηλεκτρονικός να το αναλάβει , κάνε ερώτηση αν θέλεις σε μερικούς

δες και εδώ

https://www.google.gr/?gws_rd=ssl#q=...B9%CF%89%CE%BD

----------


## chipakos-original

Ψάξε να δεις αν υπάρχει κανένας γενικός θερμοστάτης με ασφαλιστικό . Δεν γίνετε να μην λειτουργούν ταυτόχρονα όλες οι εστίες. Κάποιο ασφαλιστικό έχει λειτουργήσει. Σημ. Αυτό υπάρχει σε όλους τους επαγγελματικούς φούρνους.

----------


## dant3

Πως μοιαζει αυτος ο θερμοστατης?
Βαζω και μια φωτο της πλακετας.
Ασε που ειχα βγαλει φωτο στο κινητο για το πως συνδεονται τα καλωδια και οπως το σκαλιζα με ρομ,τις εχασα και αντε τωρα να βρω πως πανε.

----------


## maik65

Φίλε Γιώργο, όπως είπε και ο Κώστας ...πιθανόν κάποιος ηλεκτρονικός να το αναλάβει...
Για βγάλε μας αυτά τα σημεία που έχω κυκλωση ...μπας και βγάλουμε άκρη όλοι μαζί....
IMG_20151203_113729.jpgIMG_20151203_113744.jpg

----------


## klik

> ...Ασε που ειχα βγαλει φωτο στο κινητο για το πως συνδεονται τα καλωδια και οπως το σκαλιζα με ρομ,τις εχασα και *αντε τωρα να βρω πως πανε*.


Αν δεν δώσεις τροφοδοσία στην σωστή ακίδα, δεν θα μοιραστεί στα ρελέ για να ανάψουν οι εστίες.

Στην κάτω μεριά της πλακέτας στην μία άκρη υπάρχει ένδειξη υπερθέρμανσης (κάτω από ένα μπλέ ρελε). Μήπως έχει ξεκολλήσει ή καταστραφεί η πίστα;

Χρειάζεται μέτρηση αν ενεργοποιούνται τα ρελέ με τις εντολές του χρήστη (μέτρηση τάσης) και έλεγχο αν έχουν τάση  τα ρελέ για να ενεργοποιήσουν τις εστίες.

----------


## dant3

Βαζω τις φωτο που μου ζητησες.
Παντως με οπτικο ελεγχο δε φαινεται κατι περιεργο.
Το μονο περιεργο ειναι οτι φαινεται να εχουν θολωσει λιγο οι κολλησεις καθως και σε ενα πυκνωτη που ψιλοεχει ψυχρες κολλησεις.
Το θεωρω απαραδεκτο αυτο.να κανω καλυτερες κολλησεις εγω με περιορισμενες γνωσεις και κολλητηρι του κιλου.
Παμε παρακατω.
Δεν κοιταω σοι και καλα να την επιδιορθωσω μονος μου,αλλα εαν δε βγαλω ακρη μεσα στο σκ θα τη παω απο δευτερα για επισκευη.
Εψαχνα να παρω και ανταλλακτικο απο την εταιρεια αλλα η πλακετα μου που δινουν ειναι διαφορετικη αν και ο κωδικος της εστιας που λεει οτι ειναι,ειναι ο ιδιος πανω στο κουτι.
Στη θεση των κουμπιων με τις υπερυθρες,εχει απλα ενα ελατηριο με ενα μεταλλακι πανω.η κατω ακρη του ελατηριου μπαινει στη πλακετα σε κολληση.
Δε καταλαβαινω πως μπορει αυτος ο μηχανισμος να αντιληφθει αφη.Θα την ειχα παρει να τη δοκιμασω αλλα δε δεχονται επιστροφη και θα πανε στραφι 130Ε,στη περιπτωση που δε κανει και προτιμω να δωσω 200 κατι για καινουργια εστια που θα εχει και εγγυηση.
Γινεται με τετοιο μηχανισμο να λειτουργησει?
Οπως ειπα,εχει απλα ενα ελατηριο με ενα λεπτο καπακι πανω.ουτε καλωδιο,ουτε τιποτα.

----------


## sotron1

> Βαζω τις φωτο που μου ζητησες.
> Παντως με οπτικο ελεγχο δε φαινεται κατι περιεργο.
> Το μονο περιεργο ειναι οτι φαινεται να εχουν θολωσει λιγο οι κολλησεις καθως και σε ενα πυκνωτη που ψιλοεχει ψυχρες κολλησεις.
> Το θεωρω απαραδεκτο αυτο.να κανω καλυτερες κολλησεις εγω με περιορισμενες γνωσεις και κολλητηρι του κιλου.
> Παμε παρακατω.
> Δεν κοιταω σοι και καλα να την επιδιορθωσω μονος μου,αλλα εαν δε βγαλω ακρη μεσα στο σκ θα τη παω απο δευτερα για επισκευη.
> Εψαχνα να παρω και ανταλλακτικο απο την εταιρεια αλλα η πλακετα μου που δινουν ειναι διαφορετικη αν και ο κωδικος της εστιας που λεει οτι ειναι,ειναι ο ιδιος πανω στο κουτι.
> Στη θεση των κουμπιων με τις υπερυθρες,εχει απλα ενα ελατηριο με ενα μεταλλακι πανω.η κατω ακρη του ελατηριου μπαινει στη πλακετα σε κολληση.
> Δε καταλαβαινω πως μπορει αυτος ο μηχανισμος να αντιληφθει αφη.Θα την ειχα παρει να τη δοκιμασω αλλα δε δεχονται επιστροφη και θα πανε στραφι 130Ε,στη περιπτωση που δε κανει και προτιμω να δωσω 200 κατι για καινουργια εστια που θα εχει και εγγυηση.
> ...


Τα 2 μαύρα εξαρτήματα έχουν μέσα ένα πομπό και δίπλα ένα δέκτη φωτός-υπέρυθρο. Όταν βάζεις το δάκτυλο σου επάνω, το φώς αντανακλάται στον δέκτη και έτσι αντιλαμβάνεται ότι επιλέγεις την συγκεκριμένη λειτουργία.

----------


## klik

> ...Το μονο περιεργο ειναι οτι φαινεται να εχουν θολωσει λιγο οι κολλησεις καθως και σε ενα πυκνωτη που ψιλοεχει ψυχρες κολλησεις.
> Το θεωρω απαραδεκτο αυτο.να κανω καλυτερες κολλησεις εγω με περιορισμενες γνωσεις και κολλητηρι του κιλου.


 το δικό σου καλάι έχει μόλυβδο και κάνει γυαλιστερές κολλήσεις. Δεν σημαίνει όμως ότι οι κολλήσεις σου είναι καλύτερες.




> *Στη θεση των κουμπιων με τις υπερυθρες,*εχει απλα ενα ελατηριο με ενα μεταλλακι πανω.η κατω ακρη του ελατηριου μπαινει στη πλακετα σε κολληση.
> Δε καταλαβαινω πως μπορει αυτος ο μηχανισμος να αντιληφθει αφη..
> Γινεται με τετοιο μηχανισμο να λειτουργησει?
> Οπως ειπα,εχει απλα ενα ελατηριο με ενα λεπτο καπακι πανω.ουτε καλωδιο,ουτε τιποτα.


 Το ελατήριο είναι για στήριξη. Ο Σωτήρης σου απάντησε για τις υπέρυθρες.

----------


## maik65

Απ'ότι φαίνεται οπτικά μια χαρά είναι,δίπλα έχει ο φίλος Μιχάλης ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα με σένα. Χωρίς να γνωρίζω  πολλά από λεύκες συσκευές, άλλα νομίζω ότι  το πρόβλημά σας οφείλετε στο προγραμματισμό, η πλακέτα δεν μπορεί να αναγνωρίσει τα ρελέ σας...προφανώς έχουν κάποιες μικροδιαφορές,πρέπει κανείς να δει τα datasheet.Διάβασε μας αυτό IMG_20151204_185529.jpg

----------


## dant3

Εχω δει και το προβλημα στο αλλο θεμα αλλα ειναι διαφορετικο.
Εμενα λειτουργει κανονικα,οχι δεν ανοιγει καθολου.
Το ελατηριο ειναι για στηριξη τινος?Πως διαβαζει την αφη εφοσον δεν εχει αυτο το μαυρο με τις υπερυθρες?
Εμενα και με τα μαμα ρελε το ιδιο που μου κανει και τωρα κανει.
Θα στο διαβασω αυριο το ολοκληρωμενο γιατι δεν εχω τωρα τη πλακετα μπροστα μου.
Οσο για τις κολλησεις,μιλαω για τις ψυχρες κολλησεις που εχουν κανει στον ενα πυκνωτη.
Θα τις περασω και αυτες μια για να σιγουρευτω οτι δεν εχει θεμα,γιατι την ειχα παθει σε ενα ενισχυτη με κρυες κολλησεις και εψαχνα τι φταιει.

----------


## dant3

Τα στοιχεια του ολοκληρωμενου που κυκλωσες ειναι
24CO1WP
80126

----------


## maik65

> Τα στοιχεια του ολοκληρωμενου που κυκλωσες ειναι
> 24CO1WP
> 80126


Καλήμερα. Γιώργο,όπως σου είπα και πριν εγώ δεν γνωρίζω και πολλά από τέτοιου είδος συσκευές ,μόνο το ηλεκτρονικό κομμάτι,Σου απάντησε ο Σωτήρης στο ποστ #10 για τους διακόπτες.
Όσον αφορά το ηλεκτρονικό ...διάβασε στο νετ για EEPROM και θα καταλάβεις.

----------


## dant3

Ναι για τους διακοπτες γνωριζω πως λειτουργουν.
Εμενα η απορια μου στη πλακετα αντικαστασης που μου δινουν,ειναι πως λειτουργει με αφη εφοσον δεν εχει πομπους με υπερυθρες αλλα απλα ενα ελατηριο εκει.
Εν ολιγοις θελω να διαπιστωσω εαν ειναι οντως αφης,ετσι ωστε απλα να τη παρω και να ξεμπερδευω.
Γιατι εαν δεν ειναι θα τη παρω τσαμπα.

----------


## maik65

> Ναι για τους διακοπτες γνωριζω πως λειτουργουν.
> Εμενα η απορια μου στη πλακετα αντικαστασης που μου δινουν,ειναι πως λειτουργει με αφη εφοσον δεν εχει πομπους με υπερυθρες αλλα απλα ενα ελατηριο εκει.
> Εν ολιγοις θελω να διαπιστωσω εαν ειναι οντως αφης,ετσι ωστε απλα να τη παρω και να ξεμπερδευω.
> Γιατι εαν δεν ειναι θα τη παρω τσαμπα.


Γιώργο, δεν μπορούμε να γνωρίζουμε τι πλακέτα σου δίνουν,εάν έβαζες κανένα λινκ ίσως κάποιος από εδώ μέσα να σου απαντούσε.Ξεκινήσαμε με επισκευή και καταλήξαμε στην αγορά...μην βιάζεσαι σου έγραψα που μπορεί να οφείλετε η βλάβη.

----------


## dant3

Ωραια.
Να μη μπορει να αναγνωρισει τα ρελε που ειχε απο οταν κατασκευαστηκε?

----------


## maik65

> Ωραια.
> Να μη μπορει να αναγνωρισει τα ρελε που ειχε απο οταν κατασκευαστηκε?


Σου είπα παραπάνω,διάβασε για τα eeprom. Με λυγά λογία αυτό που σου κύκλωσα είναι η μνήμη ,για διάφορους λογούς π.χ. τάση,βλάβη κ.λ.π αυτί η μνήμη μπορεί να χάσει τα δεδομένα του η να καταστραφεί ακόμα και πάνω στο κύκλωμα, με αποτέλεσμα να μην δίνει εντολή να ανοίξει. Ναι, ακόμα και με τα εργοστασιακά ρελε. Η λύσης είναι παρακάτω απ ότι γνωρίζω εγώ,εάν κάνω λάθος κάπου (είπα  και πριν, δεν γνωρίζω από αυτές της συσκευές) *ας* το *διορθώσει κανείς*.
1. Επαναπρογραμματισμό του,με το εργοστασιακό πρόγραμμα λειτουργίας (firmware) το οποίο είναι δύσκολο να βρεις στο νετ, μόνο στα service.
2. Αλλάζεις το ολοκληρωμένο με ολοκαίνουριο και το κύκλωμα θα του γράψει αυτά που χρειάζεται.(Εδώ δεν είμαι σίγουρος για το συγκεκριμένο, άλλα γίνεται σε άλλες συσκευές)
3. Βραχυκυκλώνεις τα ποδαράκια του 4 και 5 ,για 20 δευτερόλεπτα,μετά που θα του βάλεις ρεύμα,με αποτέλεσμα να γίνει reset.

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν έχει να αναγνωρίσει τίποτα στα ρελέ ώστε να μην δουλεύει. Αυτή η πλακέτα με τα ελατήρια προφανώς δεν βασίζεται σε υπέρυθρες αλλά σε μεταβολή χωρητικότητας ή σε λήψη 50Hz καθώς το δάχτυλο πλησιάζει το ελατήριο.

----------


## maik65

> Δεν έχει να αναγνωρίσει τίποτα στα ρελέ ώστε να μην δουλεύει. Αυτή η πλακέτα με τα ελατήρια προφανώς δεν βασίζεται σε υπέρυθρες αλλά σε μεταβολή χωρητικότητας ή σε λήψη 50Hz καθώς το δάχτυλο πλησιάζει το ελατήριο.


Καλησπέρα,το ,,αναγνωρίσει,, το είπα μεταφορικά...το πρόβλημα είναι στον προγραμματισμό γενικός...η  πλακέτα έχει microcontroller και  eeprom γι κάποιο λόγο...προφανώς με συνδυασμό κάποιων πλήκτρον  να φτιάξη η κόβοντας τελείως το ρεύμα γι μερικά λεπτά....

----------


## Papas00zas

Θα με πείτε χαζό αλλά...μήπως έχουν πρόβλημα οι ηλ/κοί στην πλακέτα; Εφόσον δεν αντιδρά καθόλου και δεν ανάβει μήπως το πρόβλημα εστιάζεται στο τροφοδοτικό της πλακέτας. Ή πιθανόν και στη γραμμή των ρελέ....ας τους δει λίγο....σε παρόμοια περίπτωση είναι και κάποιες μητρικές που το κάνουν αυτό όταν οι πυκνωτές τους χαλάνε

----------


## dant3

> Δεν έχει να αναγνωρίσει τίποτα στα ρελέ ώστε να μην δουλεύει. Αυτή η πλακέτα με τα ελατήρια προφανώς δεν βασίζεται σε υπέρυθρες αλλά σε μεταβολή χωρητικότητας ή σε λήψη 50Hz καθώς το δάχτυλο πλησιάζει το ελατήριο.


Αρα υπαρχει ενδεχομενο και αυτη με τα ελατηρια να μου κανει τη δουλεια και οντως να μπαινει?

Προς το παρον η πλακετα εχει παει σε ηλεκτρονικο.
Εαν δε βγει ακρη,θα παω να παρω την αντικαταστασης,εφοσον παιζει με τα ελατηρια.

Οι πυκνωτες φαινοντουσαν μια χαρα,εκτος απο εναν που ειχε ελαφρα ψυχρες κολλησεις.

----------


## dant3

Μιλησα και τωρα με τον ηλεκτρονικο,μου ειπε με μια πρωτη ματια οτι κατι παιζει με τον επεξεργαστη και δεν οπλιζει του ρελεδες,αυριο θα ξερει πιο αναλυτικα.

----------


## dant3

Τελικα ειχε θεμα ο επεξεργαστης απο οτι μου ειπε και δεν το επισκευαζε.
Πηρα τη πλακετα και κανει τελικα.
Οποτε τελος...

----------


## ΚΑΡΑΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ

Μετά από επισκευή που δεν άναβε καθόλου τώρα ανάβει και βγάζει F σε όλα τα μάτια. λογικά θέλει προγραμματισμό.Μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος να βοηθήσει;

----------


## ΚΑΡΑΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ

Μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει; ;;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

http://www.fixya.com/support/t162167...n_displays_fxx

----------

tipos (07-01-17)

----------


## ΚΑΡΑΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ

φίλε μου σε ευχαριστώ να είσαι καλά.

----------

